# Jesus' baptism



## Preach (Feb 26, 2006)

What was its significance? It was surely a consecration, among other things. But, is Jesus entering into His priestly ministry? From what I understand, He is not. But I wanted to see what you all think. Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby

p.s.-If Jesus did not enter into His priestly ministry at the moment of His baptism, then why does Luke tell us (in the same passage) that the Lord was about thirty years old when He began His public ministry?

It seems John the Baptist was thirty and Jesus was thirty. It must be significant, but what exactly can it mean? Thanks.


----------



## JohnStevenson (Feb 26, 2006)

I would suggest that Baptism ALWAYS carries the idea of IDENTIFICATION. When one is baptized, they are being identified with the group or the message of the one doing the baptizing. Jesus was doing the same when He was baptized -- He was identifying Himself with the preaching and the person of John.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 26, 2006)

First I'd say decide what you think "to fulfil all righteousness" means. Or at least be trying to answer this while you are sorting things out.

While I think there is sufficient connection to the age specific information to draw a tentative conclusion regarding Jesus' ministry, I find it more compelling that, other than at his baptism (and accompanied quite strikingly at the baptism, I think, with a spiritual counterpart) *when would the Annointed One have been annointed?* I think the Jews would have had a strong inclination to expect a visible chrism of some kind for this figure.

Of course, if you don't think Christ was baptized by pouring or sprinkling...
press this button ----->[ignore post]


----------



## Preach (Feb 27, 2006)

Bruce, can you elaborate a little more on the anointing? Throughout the Old Testament, when a person entered into a certain office (ex. kings), they were anointed by oil poured on them.

Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 27, 2006)

Basically.

The anointing in the OT was part of ordination to office. Jesus is the fulfilment of the offices of Prophet, Priest, and King. _That is why he is the Messiah, the Christ, the Anointed One._ So when was he anointed? The Holy Spirit is the empowerer, under either the OT or NT. And Jesus had the Spirit "without measure". And it was "poured out on him" for the conduct of his office by God. It decended from heaven like a dove at the inauguration of his ministry.

Nothing in this observation eliminates any other aspect of the baptism, whether the identification of Jesus with the people coming to be baptized "in water unto repentance," or in obedience to all the righteous stipulations of the law, or others.


----------

